# New tanks for my bettas. And female Betta problem.



## LunaBetta (Apr 26, 2005)

I own currently 6 male Bettas and my roommate owns 1 female. They are currently in about 1/2 gallon tanks and I would like to update them to each having their own 1 gallon tanks. I know Bettas like larger tanks than that but we do not have the space or the money to give them each there own 10 gallon tanks. We are also adding about 11 more males and 4 female to the mix. What is the average cost on 1 gallon tanks? And I have searcehed the PETsMART and Petco website and I cannot find anything. DO they have them?

Another problem we are having with our current female that has never shown up in one of my males is that she has fin fungus. We have been treating for two days on Mardel Maroxy and she seems to only be getting worse. We're afraid she's not going to make it but we really want her to survive. When it was first spotted it was only on her tail and has now moved to the rest of the fins and on gill. Please help us.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

pics would help, but it could be a bacterial infection and not a fungus... depending on the texture, is it cottony looking?


----------

